# Dutch: You're neglecting me



## antonio_smis

How do you say in dutch: "you are neglecting me", "you don't pay much attention to me"? Thanks for helping!


----------



## Whodunit

My attempts, although I'm not a native speaker:

You are neglecting me = Je veronachtzaamt mij.
You don't pay much attention to me. = Je haast niet let mij.

I'm not very glad about the second sentence.


----------



## optimistique

You are neglecting me = *Je negeert me.*
You don't pay much attention to me = *Je geeft me niet veel aandacht.*

'verontachtzamen' is not the same as 'negeren' (to ignore), and I'm sorry Whodunit, but you're second sentence is just not Dutch at all


----------



## Whodunit

optimistique said:
			
		

> You are neglecting me = *Je negeert me.*
> You don't pay much attention to me = *Je geeft me niet veel aandacht.*
> 
> 'verontachtzamen' is not the same as 'negeren' (to ignore), and I'm sorry Whodunit, but you're second sentence is just not Dutch at all


 
Thanks for the corrections. I know I can't build Dutch sentences, just read some. 

But I have questions to your corrections:
- What's the difference between "me" and "mij"? I always thought that "me" is the reflexive and "mij" the object pronoun. Obviously, I was wrong.
- What does "verontachtzamen" mean then? I thought of the German word "vernachlässigen", which can mean "ignore" in some cases.
- My attempt "haast niet" was supposed to mean "hardly". Do you know a better translation for "hardly"? Hm, maybe "amper" ...


----------



## antonio_smis

Thank you very much for your "aandacht".
I won't hesitate to contact you again.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> - What's the difference between "me" and "mij"? I always thought that "me" is the reflexive and "mij" the object pronoun. Obviously, I was wrong.


Ich kann diese Frage beantworten.  Die anderen überlasse ich Optimistique. 

"Me" und "mij" haben ein und dieselbe Bedeutung und grammatikalische Anwendung.  "Me" ist einfach eine umgangssprachlichere bzw. unbetonte Form von "mij". 

Das heißt, man kann entweder "je negeert me" oder "je negeert mij" sagen, aber im zweiten Falle wird "mij" hervorgehoben. 

Dasselbe gilt übrigens für "je" und "jij".


----------



## optimistique

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thanks for the corrections. I know I can't build Dutch sentences, just read some.
> 
> But I have questions to your corrections:
> - What's the difference between "me" and "mij"? I always thought that "me" is the reflexive and "mij" the object pronoun. Obviously, I was wrong.
> - What does "verontachtzamen" mean then? I thought of the German word "vernachlässigen", which can mean "ignore" in some cases.
> - My attempt "haast niet" was supposed to mean "hardly". Do you know a better translation for "hardly"? Hm, maybe "amper" ...


 
Und was Elroy sagte gilt auch für 'we- wij' und 'ze - zij', and 'je - jou' (Objektsform von 'jij')

To tell you the truth, I don't know the translation of 'verontachtzamen', because its meaning is not very clear to me.  But when I've looked it up, I'll let you know.

Okay, now I know which direction you were heading. I didn't know whether you meant 'haast' as a verb, noun or as an adverb, because your word order was so weird. Let me give you this advice: _if you're not sure about the Dutch word order, just use the German one; if it will not give the correct result, it will still be as close as you can get._

_'Haast niet_' is not wrong, it's a correct translation, though there are constructions where it sounds good and others where it is not favorisable. That's difficult to explain briefly. _'Amper'_ is good as well, but the most standard and always good translation would be '_nauwelijks_'.
I think I've figured out what you were trying to say: 

_Je let haast niet op me = Du achtest kaum auf mich._

The thing is, you're right. But that's a different kind of attention. It's not what was meant, I guess. This is more like a child saying to his babysitter, that she doesn't look out for him enough, that she should pay him more attention. I have given a litteral translation, that's always good independent of the context.

And you also see that the verb is always second in a Dutch sentence and the adverbs come after it. This works exactly like in German, in all cases.

Sorry this became such a long story, but I had so much to say.

!!! EDIT: I'm so stupid:

You are neglecting me = *JE VERWAARLOOST ME.*


----------



## Whodunit

Thanks for your explanations, Elroy and Optimistique. 

I have just another question about "let op ...". If I wanted to say "Du beachtest mich kaum", how would you do that in Dutch? It can be used for children, too, but I think everyone will understand when it is meant as "You are ignoring me".

Elroy, what is the reflexive pronounce for "je"? Is it "je" as well?

Optimistique, long responses are always good. I don't mind its length. You answered my questions and that's as good as it is.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Elroy, what is the reflexive pronounce for "je"? Is it "je" as well?


Ja, genau.


----------

